# Fossil hunting !!



## guille24 (Jul 3, 2013)

I took my 10 year old brother to do some fossil hunting and we found some chrinoids, brachiopods, and coral fossils !!


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, those are really cool. I love the last one the best. I love that kind of stuff. I never know what they are, but I love finding fossils, shells, even different looking stones and rocks.


----------



## guille24 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm trying to get my little brother into science and stuff like that Lol , I do too I like to look for rocks and minerals and every once in a while we find fossils, there are lot of them here in Wisconsin


----------



## tortadise (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome. Down here in Texas we have loads of trilobites. We have a huge limestone flat bottom creek on our property. I dug one up and kept it in its boulder and used it for yard art. Its about 900+ pounds, and quite large. Cool thing your doing for your brother their too.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you ever get the Petosky stones over there? I love finding them. Usually easily found in upper Michigan, but once in a while you can find an odd one out of place. At fifty one, I will still sit in the water and sift through the stones to find a good one. Used to bring buckets full home for my pond. I will never grow up LOL. When on vaca, I love walking the ocean beaches for shells too. Never have walked the beaches of Lake Michigan over here in Illinois. I have in Michgian, where I am originally from. I used to always go to the rock shows. Loved some of the things they could do with them. Just polishing them fascinated me LOL


----------



## guille24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Woow that's really cool !!! Do u have any pics of it ??!! I wish one day I can find a trilobite is one of my favorite animals from the past


Yes I found one about a week ago they are really cool !


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are really cool!!  
Sometimes I find fossils at the beach. What is the little coil cylinder in the 3rd pic called? I find those all the time!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 3, 2013)

I do the same thing I collect rocks and always try to find fossils , there are some really good spots by the Kenosha area and the quarry lake park in Racine wi , they are definitely worth to check them out


Those on the 3rd pic are calle chrinoid steams ,


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Awesome. Down here in Texas we have loads of trilobites. We have a huge limestone flat bottom creek on our property. I dug one up and kept it in its boulder and used it for yard art. Its about 900+ pounds, and quite large. Cool thing your doing for your brother their too.



Kelly, please post a pic. We would love to see it


----------



## jeffstort (Jul 3, 2013)

That was my favorite pass time as a kid


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 4, 2013)

nice !!!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## tortadise (Jul 5, 2013)

I will take a pictures today. Lots of Nautilus shells too.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

A nautilus!! That's one of those ancient dinosaur-snail-squid things!!


----------



## jaizei (Jul 5, 2013)

One of the 'secret' attractions of Central Texas. 


http://texasamateurgeologist.com/2012/12/26/dinosaur-tracks-in-the-san-gabriel-river-near-leander/
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwF7p_TS1W0[/video]


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2013)

That is really fascinating Jaizei. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## lokenica (Jul 5, 2013)

Totally awesome! As a Life Science teacher, this is really cool. Is there a place open to the public near Georgia where you can actually dig/collect fossils, especially trilobites and keep them?


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 5, 2013)

i find lots of agates on superior coast by duluth in mn. funn


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

Woow that's really cool !! I never found one , do you have any pics???


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 5, 2013)

i do but i willneed to search haha there hidden in a bunch of pix. will post when i find


----------



## Vickie (Jul 5, 2013)

Such cool pictures and LOVE the video. I have been into this stuff as long as I can remember. Absolutely love doing this stuff as well as others stated shell hunting. I am the odd one when we go to the lake or ocean always digging in the dirt while others are out swimming. LOL


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jajaja man I know what ur talking about I have at least 3000 Picts on my iPhone !! Lol


Vickie !! I'm just like u !! Lol my family always tell me I'm the weird member of the family for doing what I do hahaha but I have lots of fun doing it lol


Woow the video is really cool ! I never seen anything like it ! I wish one day I can go to Texas and see those foot prints !


----------



## Vickie (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL I am so with you on those prints in Texas but could you imagine our families telling them you want to travel to TX for a vacation and you want to go see these? Mine would think I totally lost it.....wanting to travel thousands of miles to see prints in rock. LOL



guille24 said:


> Jajaja man I know what ur talking about I have at least 3000 Picts on my iPhone !! Lol
> 
> 
> Vickie !! I'm just like u !! Lol my family always tell me I'm the weird member of the family for doing what I do hahaha but I have lots of fun doing it lol
> ...


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

@vickie lol my family would think I'm crazy !! And just imagine the looks they will give us !! But I really want to see them just imagine standing on those rocks that are millions of years old !, were once huge dinosaurs walked ,, I really really want to go lol


----------



## Vickie (Jul 5, 2013)

Yah I honestly think I would have to make something up like I wanted to go to the gulf of Mexico off in Texas to see the difference between there and FL where was have been before and then sort of slip in how it would be a great educational experience for the boys to see them as well.  That would be I think the only way they wouldn't all thought I totally fell off my rocker. 



guille24 said:


> @vickie lol my family would think I'm crazy !! And just imagine the looks they will give us !! But I really want to see them just imagine standing on those rocks that are millions of years old !, were once huge dinosaurs walked ,, I really really want to go lol


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol that's a great excuse !! The boys can learn something new And everybody gets to see the golf of Mexico , I think I would have to tell my family I want to see my relatives in Texas and once there I can go see the dinosaur prints lol that will be my excuse


----------



## tortadise (Jul 5, 2013)

Glen rose has a very very large collection of natural dino prints and still in ground fossils. Its on a river and you can swim and hike about. If you ever come down to Texas I suggest it for sure. Big footprints in the limestone. Its really cool.


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

Woow that sounds awesome !! It really sounds like a place people definitely want to go , swimming +fossils=fun , I hope I can go one day !!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm no expert on names of fossils, but I've been collecting them on the beach since my preschool class, ever since then, I've been fascinated with them!  Someday I would love to go fossil hunting!!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wooow that's really cool do u have any pictures of the fossils u have found ??


----------



## tortadise (Jul 7, 2013)

Alrighty here are some as promised. I have a boat load more though.

Not really a fossil but its an awesome rock with iron and stuff in it.




















This thing is pretty big. I tried not to break it when retrieving it. But it was 4' or so complete.












Here is that gargantuan trilabite. It broke in two but the head is covered on the other side. You can see how mammoth it is. encased in rock






some of the end, of the shell.


----------



## guille24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wooow ur fossils are really cool I've never found anything that big !! I like how u are using them ( making art with them ) nice job !!


----------



## Chinque (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice!! I LOVE fossil hunting! When I was little, my grandparents lived on the brink of Death Valley and my dad and I stayed with them for a couple of weeks. I found a few of these in the desert:


I think this is some sort of plant


My best plant


Front


Back
Another plant and what looks like a horseshoe crab


Another horseshoe crab thing


Trilobite I think


Some sort of shell




My most prized one: a shell that still has some of the outside left--and I know for sure that its real, because I found it my self!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 8, 2013)

Woooow u have some really cool fossils !!! U r so lucky !!!


----------



## Chinque (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 8, 2013)

So cooool

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ra94131 (Jul 8, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Glen rose has a very very large collection of natural dino prints and still in ground fossils. Its on a river and you can swim and hike about. If you ever come down to Texas I suggest it for sure. Big footprints in the limestone. Its really cool.



I'll second that. The whole Glen Rose area is nice and Dinosaur Valley SP is pretty awesome.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops here is another one I forgot to upload. Giant shell that weighs around 78 pounds. Most everything I find in that creek is quite large.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are really amazing!!!


----------



## guille24 (Jul 10, 2013)

@tortadise !! That's a huge fossil ! Is it some kind of clam ?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah its a massive clam.


----------



## guille24 (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome !!


----------

